# When One Song Sums Up a Band...



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ever notice how some groups/artists's songs all sound exactly the same? 
Like these:
-Steve Winwood: Are you going to change that keyboard tone any time soon, Steve?

- Enya: I never want to hear pizzicato strings EVER AGAIN!!!

- U2: You could play their whole discography back-to-back and it would sound like one track. 

I'm sure there are LOTS more, like:
(This is when YOU start posting)


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2009)

Mandatory Nickleback post


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> - U2: You could play their whole discography back-to-back and it would sound like one track.



Not really. :\


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Not really. :\


Okayokayokay...you could play every song by them ON THE RADIO (with the exception of Sexy Boots) and it would sound like one track.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Okayokayokay...you could play every song by them ON THE RADIO (with the exception of Sexy Boots) and it would sound like one track.



What? No, not really. :\
Give up your crusade. It is flimsy and unforgiveable. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not taking the Enya one back.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 19, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not taking the Enya one back.



Okay. I can live with that.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 19, 2009)

Rise Against songs all start and end awfully, but have badass choruses. It's one chorus, they use it for every song, just change the words around. First time you hear it you get tricked into thinking they're a decent band. The folly!

Pick a Dragonforce song. Any Dragonforce song. Enjoy superfast, random guitar noodling and retarded lyrics sung in that rising style that hasn't been cool since Bruce Dickinson cut his hair short.


----------



## Zhael (Oct 19, 2009)

Anything by:
Bullet For My Valentine
Bring Me The Horizon
Nickelback
Hinder


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

System of a freaking down.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 20, 2009)

MCR
Hedly
falloutoy

oh, wait. the title of this thread sums up 96% of the bullshit bands out today!


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Mandatory Nickleback post



If anyone knows where the flash is where it plays a different nickelback song out each speaker and they sync up to be literally the same fucking song please post.


----------



## Takun (Oct 20, 2009)

Lobar said:


> If anyone knows where the flash is where it plays a different nickelback song out each speaker and they sync up to be literally the same fucking song please post.



I used to have the mp3 of the songs laid over the top of each other, but that was two years ago.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

Lobar said:


> If anyone knows where the flash is where it plays a different nickelback song out each speaker and they sync up to be literally the same fucking song please post.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2pXfAK8r1k ?


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

In before anyone mentions AC/DC. And I frikkin like AC/DC.


----------

